# TSH Thyroid Levels



## Round2

Hi there,

Just got back from the FS. Apparently my thyroid level is within the 'normal' range for a person not TTC, but high for someone with recurrent miscarriages. My level was at 4.6 and should be around 2.0. 

Has anyone elses doctor said this to them? How does it affect the baby? They want me to sit out the next couple of cycles to see if I can get it down. I'm not sure if I want miss a couple of months of trying for this. No other doctor has ever suggested this is a problem and from what I've read it only causes a problem when your levels are very high.


----------



## susan36

hi i dont think ill be much help , but i could have wrote this myself when i went to the fs my tsh was 6.7 and i never got treatment said i was borderline , but iv had 2 mc in the last 5 months and wondering if this is the cause ill be keeping a eye on this post to see what answers you get :flower:


----------



## Round2

Thanks for the reply. I'm suprised more people haven't got any info to add. It seems to be a pretty controversial issue amoung doctors. Some say less than 5 is good, some say 3 and some say for TTC purposes is must be between 1 and 2. 

I'm really suprised your doctor hasn't suggested drugs for you. Everywhere I've read has said 5.5 is the very highest it should be at anytime.

I have read about some natural herbal remedies that work the same as the drugs. I think it's called maca root??


----------



## McStars

Hi, my FS didnt tell me numbers or anything but said I have borderline under active thyroid. She said it is normal for someone not ttc too but not for ttc. And she put me on meds for it as well and wants to redo bloodwork in 6 weeks. I would want meds for it if I were you, I believe anything can only help! :thumbup:


----------



## emilyjean

It's definitely an issue and can cause trouble with sustaining a pregnancy. 4.6 isn't 'bad' per say, but it's not helping either. The medication to fix it isn't a big deal either, it's completely safe.

I think the new school of thought is that is should be below 3. I agree with it, but I'm not a doctor or anything. You'll probably really notice a difference if you start medication, you'll start feeling really good and possibly losing weight (if you're overweight to begin with).


----------



## Round2

Ya, I started the drugs last night. I'll do anything to help me have a successful pregnancy. I'm just not sure if this will really increase my odds that much. If it was something that would definately work, then I'm sure more doctors would know about it.


----------



## emilyjean

Is this your first time seeing a fertility specialist? It's very likely that your regular OB didn't think it was an issue. Most OB's are still of the thought that 'anything under 5' is ok for pregnancy. 

You're right though, it might not be the problem, but it's a small price to pay. Have they mentioned progesterone after ovulation?


----------



## McStars

I am not sure if it will either Round2! My doc says that nothing will be for sure with having a baby! There are too many factors. I have been on the meds for just a few weeks now and have already lost 8 pounds. :thumbup: But I wasn't over weight to begin with...I also have been diagnosed for insulin resistance so I have changed my diet and am on meds for that too.... this ttc business is insane!


----------



## essie0828

Hi ladies. I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism pre puberty and have been taking varied dosages of synthroid since. I have also had 2 mmc last year. My levels were up to 14 during the first mmc @ 16 weeks and around 6 during the second mmc @ 6 weeks. My doc has advised me not to ttc unless im in normal range, he cant say for sure that thyroid hormone levels caused the mmc's but wants to eliminate it as a risk. I go in for a tsh test about every 3 mos and if im in doubt i get one at the start of my cycle if im gonna ttc that month.


----------



## Pinga

Hi there,

I have had underactive thyroid since a teenager. In a previous relationship I under went IVF for male factor IF. THe RE said that my TSH had to be between 1-2 to get pregnant and to stay that way. I kept that way for the last 10 years. Got pg straight away with 1st with it like this with new partner. I had an early MC last month, TSH read 3.5.

I believe this was related. Dr has upped my meds by.25mg every other day. And will test in 10 days to see if its dropped.

If you do some research it does say that underactive thyroid can cause you not to Ov and to MC.

Hope this helps


----------



## mandy1971

There is a study in the uk about to start in June this year, called "tablet" the chief investigator is based at Birmingham university, details can be found on thyroid .uk I think. Its aim is to prove that women who are pre thyroid and have thyroid antibodies may benifit from starting levothyroxine and should prove that the miscarriage rate is halved.. 
The age group they are wishing to use is 16-40..so there has to be some evidence already.


----------



## bellamamma

It's also important when you do get pregnant to check the TSH frequently, as pregnancy causes an increased need for the hormone. In the first 4 weeks, it can rise rapidly, and you will need an increased dose of thyroid hormone, throughout the pregnancy. Make sure your docs follow up with that, as being hypothyroid can affect mc's and pre-term labor!
ps I heard that near 1 is the best level for ttc...


----------



## mandy1971

thanks bellamamma x


----------



## lsh2010

Hi,

Can I ask if there was a particular reason as to what prompted you to get these levels checked? is it because of miscarriage or other symptoms? Or did you approach your doctor and ask for it to be checked?? 

Laura x


----------



## mrphyemma

Thank you for bringing this to my attention. I have been on varying doses of thyroxine for 24 years now. I have had three children with no problems at all but was on 200mcg thyroxine at the time. Last year my Dr put me down to 125mcg after my bi-annual blood test which alarmed me a little but thought no more of it. I miscarried on NYE at 8 weeks, no explanation why but you have now got me thinking that the change in dose had something to do with it. Luckily I had bloods taken on Tuesday so by next week I should know what my TSH levels are and if they aren't between 1 and 2 I will kick up a stink.
Thanks again x


----------



## Round2

lsh2010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I ask if there was a particular reason as to what prompted you to get these levels checked? is it because of miscarriage or other symptoms? Or did you approach your doctor and ask for it to be checked??
> 
> Laura x

I've had 2 MMC @ 9 weeks and an early loss @ 4.5 weeks in the past year. It wasn't until my most recent loss that I was sent to a fertility specialist. As a part of the usual work-up they check your TSH levels. I already had issues with my thyroid gland before TTC, but regardless of this, they still should check your TSH.

The 'normal' range seems to vary greatly depending on which doctor you speak to and which country you live in. It seems not all doctors buy into the fact that TSH is related to miscarriage. Also there is alot of confusion over what the optimal level should be.

From what I've read, you really should be between 1-2.


----------



## mandy1971

I read on the miscarriage clinic( harrowgate, London) website that 70% of early recurrent miscarriages are due to having thyroid antibodies.... There is a fair bit if info on the net now about this.. I just wish I had fond a bit more digging last year and I may not be in the position I am in at present and another year older.. It's so important to have a website like this, to allow people to share such important relevant research.. Knowledge is power and hopefully leads to the birth of our babies xxx


----------



## mandy1971

lsh2010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I ask if there was a particular reason as to what prompted you to get these levels checked? is it because of miscarriage or other symptoms? Or did you approach your doctor and ask for it to be checked??
> 
> Laura x

Hi Laura, 
My thyroid was checked 18 months ago and I found out 14 months ago about my pre thyroid condition and that I had thyroid antibodies. I was told by 2 fertility specialists and my Gp not to worry it wouldn't be the cause of my miscarriages, then I do a bit of digging online and read posts on this forum and find out that intact my concerns were actually relevant.. 3 miscarriages later and a year has passed and still no baby/ pregnancy.. I am sounding very bitter I'm sorry.. X


----------



## mandy1971

lsh2010 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I ask if there was a particular reason as to what prompted you to get these levels checked? is it because of miscarriage or other symptoms? Or did you approach your doctor and ask for it to be checked??
> 
> Laura x

Hi Laura, 
My thyroid was checked 18 months ago and I found out 14 months ago about my pre thyroid condition and that I had thyroid antibodies. I was told by 2 fertility specialists and my Gp not to worry it wouldn't be the cause of my miscarriages, then I do a bit of digging online and read posts on this forum and find out that intact my concerns were actually relevant.. 3 miscarriages later and a year has passed and still no baby/ pregnancy.. I am sounding very bitter I'm sorry.. X


----------



## Spoomie

Thanks for this post, it has prompted me to go to GP today to ask for my levels to be checked. I was diagnosed with underactive thyroid in 2001 and always assumed that it wasn't an issue if it was controlled; by that I mean I don't have any symptoms that would suggest otherwise and blood tests always come back fine. I currently take 125mcg and 150mcg on alternate days. However, it's interesting to learn that TSH threshold differs between general population and those TTC, especially as I miscarried in 2007 at 6 weeks and again in 2010 at 12 weeks (had a beautiful healthy son in 2008 ). I had assumed it was a combination of my age (I'm 42) and bad luck but your post/discussion has lead me to investigate further, blood test Monday. Thanks again


----------



## lintu

hi, My friend found out she had a thyroid issue after recurrent MC, she was put on meds and now has 2.

I'v requested my TSH levels be ran, waiting on the results. good luck xx


----------



## mandy1971

Spoomie said:


> Thanks for this post, it has prompted me to go to GP today to ask for my levels to be checked. I was diagnosed with underactive thyroid in 2001 and always assumed that it wasn't an issue if it was controlled; by that I mean I don't have any symptoms that would suggest otherwise and blood tests always come back fine. I currently take 125mcg and 150mcg on alternate days. However, it's interesting to learn that TSH threshold differs between general population and those TTC, especially as I miscarried in 2007 at 6 weeks and again in 2010 at 12 weeks (had a beautiful healthy son in 2008 ). I had assumed it was a combination of my age (I'm 42) and bad luck but your post/discussion has lead me to investigate further, blood test Monday. Thanks again

Hi spoomie,

I hope your levels are good. Keep in touch through the post to let us know how you are doing.. I will be too xxx


----------



## Pinga

Pinga said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have had underactive thyroid since a teenager. In a previous relationship I under went IVF for male factor IF. THe RE said that my TSH had to be between 1-2 to get pregnant and to stay that way. I kept that way for the last 10 years. Got pg straight away with 1st with it like this with new partner. I had an early MC last month, TSH read 3.5.
> 
> I believe this was related. Dr has upped my meds by.25mg every other day. And will test in 10 days to see if its dropped.
> 
> If you do some research it does say that underactive thyroid can cause you not to Ov and to MC.
> 
> Hope this helps

I have had my TSH results back and they are now 0.38. :happydance: So Pleased.


----------



## Spoomie

Hi Mandy1971

Just got my TSH result today, it is 0.03 and doctor thinking I may need to reduce thyroxine dosage. Can't win! Part of me would've liked it to be high so that I had a reason for m/c........


----------



## Niamh22

i found out this is most likely the reason for my 2MC's I am having bloods repeated tomorrow it is an underactive thyroid i have and then if still same doc's going to put on my meds. so fingers crossed that it will be sorted wasn't told not to TTC though was told that i was ovulating at scan last week and me and the other half have been :sex: like rabbits to try to catch again straight away


----------



## Hollybush75

it's interesting to read that levels should be at 1-2 for conception - my TSH in Jan 10 was 10.4 and I managed to conceive in March 10. As I'm in the UK I wasn't treated as my thyroxine level was still in the "normal" range albeit at the very bottom. I did sadly lose the baby (3rd miscarriage, 4th baby lost). Thankfully I was referred by my consultant (TSH rose to 11.1 in May 10) and I've been on Levothyroxine since September. Started off on 50mcg which brought my TSH down to 5.24 within 2 months. Increased to 75mcg in November and I'm due to have my next monitoring appointment with the consultant on March 2nd. We've been TTC again since Jan 1st as the consultant told me in November that we could try again after those results.


----------



## Round2

I'm getting levels tested again next week. Fingers crossed that it's come down enough.


----------

